# withdrawing UK visa application and requesting refund



## visavisa (Sep 16, 2014)

I want to cancel and withdraw UK visa application and request refund. I have cancelled the vfs appointment and tried to withdraw the application form via " view payment"(as advised by vfs under FAQ).I put the reason for the same as I have made some errors on the form but it doesn't let me submit the request. Date of payment is being highlighted when I try to submit. But system doesn't let me amend the date. Any help or other options to request refund will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It's probably non-refundable under any circumstances. This is common with visa fees.


----------



## UKstudent (Aug 14, 2015)

*Visa refund*



visavisa said:


> I want to cancel and withdraw UK visa application and request refund. I have cancelled the vfs appointment and tried to withdraw the application form via " view payment"(as advised by vfs under FAQ).I put the reason for the same as I have made some errors on the form but it doesn't let me submit the request. Date of payment is being highlighted when I try to submit. But system doesn't let me amend the date. Any help or other options to request refund will be highly appreciated. Thanks


the same thing happened to me. Can you tell me what did you do next? please I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Perhaps surprisingly, U.K. visa fees are sometimes refundable. Gov.uk has the details.


----------

